# Walnut 4 Sided Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned this bowl from a long piece of walnut wood, 8"widex2"thick by approx6'. Didn't want to use it for just anything so I made several turnings like this 4 sided bowl. How a guy turned these bowls to me was a mystery at the time but I figured it out and I like doing them. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Mitch. I really like the shape on this one!
Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mitch,

Nice job.... I like unusual pieces like this.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch really nice. Like the way you centered the bowl on the piece. What kind of finish did you use on it really brought out the grain.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glenmore
Thanks buddy.I am pretty sure the finish I used was a real deluted poly. Sanded and done over about 4 times. I did it this way cause the wood I was using was over 25 years in my wood bin, so I had no fears of it cracking, like when you turn wet wood. The piece of wood was 7"x7"x2" thick, not a whole lot of wood to turn away. As far as centering the lip on the form, not much you can do but have it center itself, since you turn from center to the left. Any place you stop it is centered on both sides. Thanks again and if your a turner join us in posting your pictures. Mitch


----------

